# Feedback on Trek Domane 2.3



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

The Trek Domane 2.3 is almost a perfect bike for light touring. My only complaint is there are no upgrade options relative to the 105 components.

Be great if you could also order the bike with the mid cage rd so you could install a 32T cassette for the mountains.

Why not provide customers the ability to get this bike with at least the Ultegra component set and choice of cassettes. 

Or better yet - ship the bike without the components to my LBS and let them customize my new bike. Adds another unique reason as to why I would want to support my LBS.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

kt22mike said:


> The Trek Domane 2.3 is almost a perfect bike for light touring. My only complaint is there are no upgrade options relative to the 105 components.
> 
> Be great if you could also order the bike with the mid cage rd so you could install a 32T cassette for the mountains.
> 
> ...


Can't your lbs swap the cassettes?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Very few big brands are going to have frame only options for lower end bikes. It's not just Trek it's all of them.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

in order to support 32T cassette you have to replace cassette, RD and most likely chain. But that still leaves you with a 105 setup. Really looking for an Ultegra component set. I am hoping this changes next year with the new 11 speed component sets.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes I agree as I have looked at all the major brands and they all are pushing low end components are their aluminum bikes. I don't think the mfgs realize that they have a viable "light touring option" with their aluminum bikes and with the next generation of components - can support 32t cassettes right out of the box with mid range RD cage. Trek has not upgraded its touring bike in a very long time. It appears the industry is to focused on racing bikes. I am going to wait to see what the 2015 bikes have to offer - but most likely going to have to go the custom route (honey bike for example). Was really hoping for the Trek given the Domane's vibration control


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

kt22mike said:


> Yes I agree as I have looked at all the major brands and they all are pushing low end components are their aluminum bikes. I don't think the mfgs realize that they have a viable "light touring option" with their aluminum bikes and with the next generation of components - can support 32t cassettes right out of the box with mid range RD cage. Trek has not upgraded its touring bike in a very long time. It appears the industry is to focused on racing bikes. I am going to wait to see what the 2015 bikes have to offer - but most likely going to have to go the custom route (honey bike for example). Was really hoping for the Trek given the Domane's vibration control


Trek has 2 new touring models and are updating the 520 this year.

Trek Road and Pavement 2015: Spec, Prices, and Details for What?s New


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks. great to know. Will review but quick glance still 105 components!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you want higher end components and ability to get a 32 cassette, look at the Ultegra Synapse set up - it's disc brake so you may have mixed emotions on that. I have a Domane and Synapse and the geometry is very similar and it's a pretty compliant ride as well.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for the tip - this one got by me in the reviews. I have some learning to do on disc brakes but clearly deserves a test drive. My big concern is can I "self-maintain", that is changing brake cables, cassettes etc. Not sure whether disc brakes add complexity to bike maintenance.

Also one reason I was attracted to the Trek was the Iso speed technology that reduces road vibrations. Be curious to know your thoughts on the subject relative to your Cannondale.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Why not buy the Domane, remove the parts you need to replace and sell them on eBay as new? That way you'll recover at least some of the costs and you'll have your Ultegra equipped bike.

The manufacturers/marketers have to look at costs vs. return and have determined the lower end Domane isn't worth offering all the variations necessary to please all customers.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

kt22mike said:


> thanks for the tip - this one got by me in the reviews. I have some learning to do on disc brakes but clearly deserves a test drive. My big concern is can I "self-maintain", that is changing brake cables, cassettes etc. Not sure whether disc brakes add complexity to bike maintenance.
> 
> Also one reason I was attracted to the Trek was the Iso speed technology that reduces road vibrations. Be curious to know your thoughts on the subject relative to your Cannondale.


If you can do the maintenance on the items you listed on a rim brake bike, you can do it all on a disc brake bike, it really doesn't add any significant complexity. 

As far as comparison between the Domane and the Synapse, my perspective is going to be tainted because I'm comparing a 5 series (actually now 6 series warranty frame) carbon fiber bike with 25mm tires (Domane) to an Aluminum bike with 28mm tires (Synapse). The Domane is lighter of course, but I would say the aluminum Domane (which I looked at before buying the Domane) is about the same weight as the Synapse disc. The Synapse is a very nice ride, it just doesn't have the seat post give the Domane does with the isospeed. You won't really notice that until you hit bigger bumps but you should be off the saddle when hitting those anyway. You really should try one and and see what you think - that's what will matter. I wouldn't have suggested it if I didn't think the ride quality was reasonably close to the Domane, but you be the judge.


----------

